# 5D Mark III firmware updates...



## canon23 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have lost count on how many firmware updates for the 5D Mark III since its launch last year...but I'm sure there's been more than a couple. With that said, I have a simple question: does updating the most recent firmware update include all the previous ones (I have never done an firmware update & expecting to get my 5D Mark III today as I wait for FedEx to deliver)? Thanks!


----------



## tron (Jul 30, 2013)

canon23 said:


> I have lost count on how many firmware updates for the 5D Mark III since its launch last year...but I'm sure there's been more than a couple. With that said, I have a simple question: does updating the most recent firmware update include all the previous ones (I have never done an firmware update & expecting to get my 5D Mark III today as I wait for FedEx to deliver)? Thanks!


YES, the most recent firmware update does include all the previous ones


----------



## leftnose (Jul 30, 2013)

Pretty sure there's only been one firmware update since release. But yes, you would only have to ever install the latest version.

You're not 'upgrading' the firmware when you do an update. You're completely replacing it so each firmware package is complete on its own.


----------



## tron (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe it will come with the latest one.


----------



## Midphase (Jul 30, 2013)

The most recent Firmware version is 1.2.1 

You can check which one your camera has by going into the utility menu and looking up the firmware number.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2013)

tron said:


> canon23 said:
> 
> 
> > I have lost count on how many firmware updates for the 5D Mark III since its launch last year...but I'm sure there's been more than a couple. With that said, I have a simple question: does updating the most recent firmware update include all the previous ones (I have never done an firmware update & expecting to get my 5D Mark III today as I wait for FedEx to deliver)? Thanks!
> ...


 
+1. This is the correct answer to your question. 

Firmware updating is very easy, buy you don't need to do it unless it fixes a issue or adds features you want. When you do, all previous firmware updates will be included, you need only install the latest one.


----------

